
Uber Steps Up Layoffs - 29_29
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2019/09/26/uber-steps-up-bay-area-layoffs-cutting-300-jobs.html
======
moorsc0de
They need money. They lost around 404 million in 2nd qtr. That's no loose
couch change.

